# .NET and More > WPF, WCF, WF >  Maintain WPF Window Size across different resolution monitors

## nsnavare

Hi all,

I am developing an app in WPF what needs to be run across different types and resolutions of monitors i.e. it may run at 800x600 on one monitor and at 1024x768 or 1280x768 etc. on others.

What I want is to maintain the appearance of my app across all the monitors. If I design the window to have a width of 7.5 inches x 5.5 inches at 800x600 resolution (which will of course be converted into DIP by WPF), it should appear as the same size on a higher resolution monitor (i.e. 7.5" x 5.5"), whatever the DPI of that monitor may be.

I have tried setting the size during design in xaml, but is shows up large on an 800x600 resolution and small on a 1360x768 resolution. I know that it is possible in WPF to achieve the same size on different resolutions. I need to know the solution as early as possible.

Also, I have a previous app in Windows Forms (.Net 2.0) which has the same problem. I would be very grateful if someone could provide the same solution for my old app too!

Thanks in advance.

Nikhil

----------


## bflosabre91

if you set the windowstate to maximized and use a grid for the container, you should be able to get it to look great no matter what resolution. you can also set a maxheight/maxwidth on the window if you want. So if you use a grid, then you would change the controls margin property to change its size inside of the grid. this way it will make that control grow or shrink depending on the window size. you will have to fool around with it but once you figure out how it works, it real easy.

----------

